# Which aftermarket electronic ignition module?



## derekc (Apr 16, 2009)

I see the info is scattered everywhere. Let see if I can summarize it here. Can some expert please confirm what atom modules should be used on the following saws?

1. 031AV (point and ignition) = brown
2. 031AV Electronic = blue 
3. 041AV (point and ignition) = blue
4. 041AV (Bosch electronic) = no aftermarket available
5. 041AV (SEM electronic) = no aftermarket available

And lastly, which Atom module is the Nova II module is equivalent to?
I think Oregon (or Stens) also makes an ignition module now. What is the part number? Which color of atom module it is equivalent to?


----------



## derekc (Apr 16, 2009)

Found more info...

Rotary makes the Nova II module. PN 8786
Stens makes two: 440-065 Megafire and the smaller 440-465 Megafire II (that replaces 440-065?)
Oregon makes one: 33-053

Atom Industries in Australia made the Atom modules. They are at atomindustries.com.au. They stopped making the modules in 2005 after their patent expired. The following is from their History page:
==================================
Atom's patented Electronic Ignition System was originally made for the Atom Chainsaw. Patents have now expired but its (previously patented) circuitry is now used by others on many engines in Europe, USA and Asia. The Atom Ignition Module was also developed as a spare part to replace mechanical breaker points and condenser for magneto ignition engines, and until Atom's production ceased in 2005, many millions had been sold worldwide. In 1975, the Atom Electronic Ignition was the winner of "Invention of the Year" on the ABC-TV program, "The Inventors". 
==================================
Page two of this PDF describes the application of each atom module:
http://bantasaw.com/catalog/pdf/Electrical-Ignition.pdf

Question is why/how each manufacturer now can make ONE universal module to replace 7(?) different atom modules?


----------



## edray (Apr 30, 2009)

derekc said:


> Found more info...
> 
> Rotary makes the Nova II module. PN 8786
> Stens makes two: 440-065 Megafire and the smaller 440-465 Megafire II (that replaces 440-065?)
> ...



I am no expert but in my opinion there is no such "one" universal module to replace several Atom modules, common sense to me dictate Atom designed and designated different color coded modules for several application because there are many small engine manufacturers out there utilizing their own design ignition timing and that's how Atom has addressed the situation. 

I have come across a module in an aluminum casing with two male flat connector sticking out at one end, just about the same size as Atom, if I am not mistaken it's made from Taiwan or perhaps now in China because of cheap labor and materials it could be replicated there under many brand name. What I heard from some people is that it can really get hot to the touch when you run it, that is why the aluminum casing is used to dissipate the heat. 

I got one accidentally from a shop here and did some experiment and it confirmed right because it runs too hot you could burn your fingers. I am quite sure it won't last so I sent it to the trash bin beside I am afraid what it might do to the engine. 

Fact is there is no good substitute for the genuine Atom modules up to now.

Anyway if you have problem finding Atom modules, maybe I could help you, just get in touch.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 30, 2009)

The Nova modules work fine for most uses. I've never had one fail.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Apr 30, 2009)

*this is the nova 8786*

http://www.cmsmallengines.net/nova-electronic-transistorized-ignition-module-8786-.html


and the oregon 33-053 
http://www.cmsmallengines.net/oregon-ignition-module-chip-universal-p3349.html


----------



## edray (May 1, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> http://www.cmsmallengines.net/nova-electronic-transistorized-ignition-module-8786-.html
> 
> 
> and the oregon 33-053
> http://www.cmsmallengines.net/oregon-ignition-module-chip-universal-p3349.html




Quite similar aren't they? What's the country of origin of both? Are they from the same manufacturer?


----------



## edray (May 1, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> The Nova modules work fine for most uses. I've never had one fail.



Hi, mate...looking from your Avatar, I would assume you're Australian, yet I may be wrong. Anyway, I am just curious, what's the normal lifespan of a Nova module, and the Oregon too, if I may add?


----------



## gmax (May 1, 2009)

FFS 






New Zealand




Australia


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 1, 2009)

Yep, insulted 22 million people!:greenchainsaw:

Then there's the kiwi...


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 1, 2009)

edray said:


> Anyway, I am just curious, what's the normal lifespan of a Nova module, and the Oregon too, if I may add?




There are no parts to "wear out". They will likely exceed the life of the saw.


----------



## dswensen (May 1, 2009)

*A little information please?*

I have an older 041AV which is tempermental to start when hot - I suspect the onset of ignition problems. I'm thinking coil problems. These solid state ignition modules (Atom and Nova) are replacemetns for the points/condenser assemblies only right?

OK, assuming it won't solve my coil problems, just some info;

Do these modules FIT under the flywheel where the points/condenser went? Is there much if any modifications one has to do to make them fit and work?

Thanks.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 1, 2009)

Don't put them under the fw... that's why the orginal OEM modules fail and they are no longer mouned there - gets way too hot. 

Plenty of other places to mount them on an 041.


----------



## motosierra (May 2, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> Don't put them under the fw... that's why the orginal OEM modules fail and they are no longer mouned there - gets way too hot.
> 
> Plenty of other places to mount them on an 041.



Will these work on Husqvarnas?


----------



## motosierra (May 2, 2009)

One of the descriptions said you could not use them(EEM's) in chainsaws with multiple magnets in the flywheel. Does anyone know if some Husqvarna saws fall in this catagory.


----------



## motosierra (May 2, 2009)

*Anyone.....a little help?*


----------



## edray (May 2, 2009)

gmax said:


> FFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:hmm3grin2orange:

Just got it accidentally mixed up...


----------



## edray (May 2, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> Yep, insulted 22 million people!:greenchainsaw:
> 
> Then there's the kiwi...



My apology, just slip of the memory there about which is which flag, nothing more.


----------



## gmax (May 2, 2009)

Don't worry about it, I was only having a bit of fun!


----------



## Rustynutz (Oct 7, 2010)

Just looking at these to go on some of my older saws replace annoying points
NOVA ELECTRONIC IGNITION MODULE CPM-00 and CPM-01 REPLACES points and condenser on ANY small engine with flywheel magneto and ONE magnet.
Looking at the CPM-01 looks the same or similar to the type used on Kawasaki and zenoha (xenoha) engines, very reliable so I think ill try this one.
the sensor is a magnetic read switch, and will go next to the coil but where???
most coils have two poles about 30mm apart now if your looking for 10 or 15 Deg BTC how do you find that with no timing marks, or is it a case of making your own marks??? anyone done this before.

sounds like a lot of fannying around just to get it started so you can do the timing and guess what, one of the machines is a Mac eager beaver takes about an hour to dissemble and reassemble each time you want to adjust it, bummer!


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Oct 7, 2010)

Rustynutz said:


> Just looking at these to go on some of my older saws replace annoying points
> NOVA ELECTRONIC IGNITION MODULE CPM-00 and CPM-01 REPLACES points and condenser on ANY small engine with flywheel magneto and ONE magnet.
> Looking at the CPM-01 looks the same or similar to the type used on Kawasaki and zenoha (xenoha) engines, very reliable so I think ill try this one.
> the sensor is a magnetic read switch, and will go next to the coil but where???
> ...



It would be wise for you to purchase more than one cause of shipping cost to the uk


----------



## Rustynutz (Oct 8, 2010)

There's a couple of folk selling them over here so ill get it local (Thanks good idea if I do get one from there)
I just found this...

I Usually Drill a Small Hole in the Blower Housing and Mount the Nova ll (Rotary Number 8786) to the Outside of the Housing. Be Sure to Route the Wires so the are Not Going to get Caught in the Flywheel During Engine Operation. The Nova has No Sensor, it Uses the Coil to Determine when to Fire the Plug. The Plug Firing is Timed by the Flywheel Key and is a "Fixed" Timing. The Valve Timing is Set by the Marks on the Crankshaft and Cam (this is inside the engine) when they are Lined Up Together. Just Follow the Directions for Hook Up and the Engine Should Run. No Timing to Worry About. The Coil is Set at .020 from the Flywheel. This is the Only Clearance you Need Worry about.

Well hope it's the easy....


----------



## Rustynutz (Oct 8, 2010)

Just had a look at my xenoha and there is no sensor just the EIM bolted on the crankcase, wire from the coil going there! I'm assuming that's the one that used to go to the points, if its that simple ill do it to all my machines think I got about six machines with points (not all chainsaws btw) the zenoha and kawasaki use a fujitsu EMI so I guess you can just order that bit and not one of these expensive kits???


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 13, 2012)

motosierra said:


> *Anyone.....a little help?*



All the chainsaws I've seen have multiple magnets in the flywheel, if you mean more than one.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 13, 2012)

dswensen said:


> I have an older 041AV which is tempermental to start when hot - I suspect the onset of ignition problems. I'm thinking coil problems. These solid state ignition modules (Atom and Nova) are replacemetns for the points/condenser assemblies only right?
> 
> OK, assuming it won't solve my coil problems, just some info;
> 
> ...



Many engines won't start well when they're hot if they're tuned a tad rich...


----------

